# Thief Pouter Loft



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

ok here is my first attempt, nothing rock solid yet, but any input is appreciated


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

You sure are good at designing is my first comment.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks! with homework, i dont have too much free time, but i enjoy loft design alot! i could do it for hours on end!


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

keep in mind that thief pouters work/seduce better the more they are sex deprived and secluded, this is why every breeder box had individual flight pen sections and what not. the boxes on the back wall are for lone working cocks, who will leave and enter therough the landing board above the flight pens whos entrances are under the eves.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

you also have to take into account that you need some dark boxes to get your birds steamed up, and you may want to put them at the top of the loft, may be even some cuban style boxes for trapping.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

wonword said:


>


Nice, but maybe just me I think by the time I figured out how to do what you did I could have built it  I am feeling old...


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

is this just for you to look at or you want to steal birds?

if you want to steal bird you have to keep them steamed up...always want to mate ..always


http://www.cichlidlovers.com/horseman_dookits.JPG


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm stupid what does a thief pouter do. What are they used for please explain


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like a bird condo


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love it! looks like a pigeon breeding pairs paradise.. love how they can go out to the aviary from their box... no need for any perches either as you have so many boxes for them to perch on on the other side.. ..but just wondering how will the ones who have claimed a box on the none aviary side get out to the aviary without going through someone else nest box?..oh never mind ..lol..second look you have doors going out on top of the nest boxes.. cool!


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Actually most of the cock birds are kept locked up in dark boxes and are let out like once a day by themselves so they can go hunting for a mate


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

lmorales4 said:


> Actually most of the cock birds are kept locked up in dark boxes and are let out like once a day by themselves so they can go hunting for a mate


yea what imorales said!...they are birds that like to mate and want to ...so they fly off looking for female pigeon of any...wild, homer..ect...

they do their dance, they try to win her heart, and when he do , they mate. after that he take off home ...she will follow him to his nest.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok. How do you keep the blood line when there breeding with anything. Do you have a pic of one?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Ok. How do you keep the blood line when there breeding with anything. Do you have a pic of one?


he breed with anything but he is just a lure...most people dont keep what they catch ...they sell it back to the owner or let it back go....

they are many different kind, i like horseman ..they stand up tall and very skiny LIKE A MODEL

















they good one knows their way with the lady!
if you put a good one in a loft full of pigeon all breeding will stop ...cause he will breed with all the hen ...good part he will try to sit on all of them too and feed


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

blongboy said:


> he breed with anything but he is just a lure...most people dont keep what they catch ...they sell it back to the owner or let it back go....
> 
> they are many different kind, i like horseman ..they stand up tall and very skiny LIKE A MODEL
> 
> ...


so how many ladies have yours brought back so far ?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

PigeonVilla said:


> so how many ladies have yours brought back so far ?


i train him and his brother ...they pull 8 female that stay all homers ...i also saw 10 wild before but they wouldn't go in the loft...sadly i lost the brother ... a flyer caught or shot him while he was doing his thing...cause he never came home .. 


well my birds been pulling his for a while now he live about 25 air mile from me ...so the can home ok

now i'm just crossing him to a king hen for the fun of it.








he's not at 100% but ...


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I always wanted a couple of theif pouters myself to see what they could pull in, but maybe someday I will get them who knows lol , lots of lost pigeons around here and pretty ones too.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

This is funny I was surfing the web the other day and i can across a sight that had strange animals or something like that and there it was a cross between a pigeon and a chicken they said, a pouter was in the picture. I had to laugh.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> This is funny I was surfing the web the other day and i can across a sight that had strange animals or something like that and there it was a cross between a pigeon and a chicken they said, a pouter was in the picture. I had to laugh.


Heres some info on the breed for you shady . http://www.cichlidlovers.com/birds_horseman.htm


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks pigeonvilla. I like to know what everyone is talking about


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

Or maybe they can lured a hawk and Bring it back to ur loft, I like the Mexican pouter very stacky and lots of drives and thiers alot of videos on YouTube...


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

bloodlines_365 said:


> Or maybe they can lured a hawk and Bring it back to ur loft, I like the Mexican pouter very stacky and lots of drives and thiers alot of videos on YouTube...


yea, i have a cock bird he is so into it i can just pick him up with out him knowing
but they are too aggressive, mine killed one of his hen before just driving her all day all night


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes pouter people seem to be not many here ..would love to hear from more of them and see how they keep their birds and how different it is to keeping homers and others... I think pouters are cool looking birds.. I would like to have some one day..


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a Horseman Pouters that I fly in a squad and enjoy watching them fly. On my website linked below I have a few pictures of Horseman in flight. Charlie


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

For just one cock,you might want to make the loft larger! 
Just kidding! 
I am always considering a thief pouter, but have never obtained one.


----------



## daphilster08 (May 22, 2012)

Bump up for my brothers old design


----------

